# where can I go to advertise my online store



## sweetcheeks72 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: New to selling clothes online*

where can I go to advertise my online store


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here are some past topics with information on advertising your online store:


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4115

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4636

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4650

:welcome:


----------



## mejikuhibiniu (Oct 12, 2006)

heheheh good information thanks..


----------

